# 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

					Zum Jubiläum bietet PC Games Hardware einen leistungsstarken PC mit Skylake-CPU, Geforce GTX 970 und 120 Euro Preisvorteil an.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*


----------



## Jeretxxo (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Preisvorteil im Vergleich zu was?
Die Edition gabs doch vorher gar nicht, also woher kommt denn der "Preisvorteil"?


----------



## MisterBombastic (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Sind auch mal ITX-Kisten geplant? Immer nur die großen Dinger will auch nicht jeder...


----------



## Bigz77 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen/war ich zu blind: ab wann soll man das gute Stück den kaufen können? Momentan ist da nur der Hinweis, dass man es noch nicht bestellen kann.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Preisvorteil im Vergleich zu was?
> Die Edition gabs doch vorher gar nicht, also woher kommt denn der "Preisvorteil"?


Wer die einzelnen Komponenten bei Alternate zusammenrechnet und die 99 Euro für den Zusammenbau ausgibt, bezahlt für diesen PC normalerweise 120 Euro mehr. 



Bigz77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen/war ich zu blind: ab wann soll man das gute Stück den kaufen können? Momentan ist da nur der Hinweis, dass man es noch nicht bestellen kann.


Ab jetzt ist der PC bestellbar und ab Freitag soll er ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Sliderraider (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Man kann sich mit diesem Gutscheincode nochmal 50€ Rabatt sichern: *FAM50* (nur sollange Vorrat reicht)
https://www.alternate.de/html/theme/15476


----------



## SmokeOnFire (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Hallo

Interessantes Angebot. Ich wollte mir Dez / Jan einen neuen Rechner kaufen, sehr wahrscheinlich aus der PCGH PC Reihe. Ist absehbar, wie lang dieser PC so im Angebot sein wird?

Grüße
Smoke


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Fairer Preis, schöner Rechner, nur die BX100 ist suboptimal, wird ihren Dienst aber leisten.

Kleiner Fehler: 
Der günstigste Rechner, Buffed PC, ist unter Vorteilen mit GTX 970 angegeben, in der Produktbeschreibung mit GTX 960.


----------



## Gast20150401 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Mit der Sapphire R9 390 wäre er richtig leise....auch unter last.


----------



## Mhexx  (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Ich hab ein paar Fragen zu diesem PC weil ich mir einen neuen zulegen möchte, und dieser scheint ein sehr guter Kandidat zu sein:

1.) Ist es möglich mit diesem PC Guild Wars 2 auf max. Grafikeinstellungen zu streamen bzw. Videos von PVP Spielen (5 gegen 5 Spieler) und den kommenden 10-Mann Raids in gleicher Qualität wie 1080p You-Tube Videos aufzunehmen, ohne dass das Spiel zum ruckeln anfängt (bzw. die FPS in den Keller gehen)? Oder muss ich hierfür schon einen i7 Prozessor nehmen? 

2.) Ist dieser PC auch noch gut genug für das bald erscheinende Star Wars Battlefront? (Star Wars Battlefront hab ich nicht vor zu streamen. Ich möchte nur wissen ob dieser PC auch für das Spiel auf max. Grafikeinstellung gut genug ist)

Vor allem Frage 1.) ist mir sehr wichtig, weil ich mich in Zukunft mehr auf das PVP von GW2 konzentrieren werde und daher nebenbei ein Video von dem Match aufnehmen möchte, um mir es im Nachhinein anzusehen um das Gameplay auszuwerten.


Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten

Mhexx


----------



## tm0975 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

rabatt hin oder her, nicht mit dieser grafikkartengurke... dann lieber was richtiges, zumal dx12 vor der tür steht!


----------



## Birbus (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Das Netzteil geht ja mal gar nicht. Auch wenn sich bei euch niemand damit auskennt wirklich miese hättet ihr noch nie und in so einem teuren PC dann einen Corsair vs Böller mit billigsten teilen und fehlenden Schutzschaltungen zu stecken geht echt garnicht. Damit seit ihr auch nicht besser als jeder xbelibige unseriöse Internet "ultragamingpc" laden 
Kann jede. Nur davon abraten sich die Kiste zu kaufen die überlegt nur mit Mühe den Garantie Zeitraum.


----------



## Schrotti (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Mit der Sapphire R9 390 wäre er richtig leise....auch unter last.



Nur dass das NT dann nicht mehr reicht mit dem Heizkraftwerk.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



Mhexx  schrieb:


> 1.) Ist es möglich mit diesem PC Guild Wars 2 auf max. Grafikeinstellungen ...
> 
> 2.) Ist dieser PC auch noch gut genug für das bald erscheinende Star Wars Battlefront? ...
> 
> Mhexx



Also 1 find ich schwer zu beantworten, das hängt ja von vielen Faktoren ab, auch dem benutzten Programm. GW2 ist eigentlich alt genug um flott zu laufen aber wie sich da eine 1080p Aufnahme auswirkt hab ich keine Idee. Vielleicht fragst du mal in einem Forum für Lets Play oder so, da findest du eher jemanden, der sich auskennt, als in diesem Thread speziell.

2) Die Anforderungen für Battlefront stehen hier Star Wars: Battlefront - Beta Download, Pre-Load, Systemanforderungen - Alles zur Testphase und grob gesehen entspricht der PC knapp aber nicht ganz den empfohlenen Anforderungen. CPU ist 6500 statt 6600 und Ram nur 8 statt 16 GB.

-Smoke


----------



## SmokeOnFire (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Liebe Kritiker von Netzteil, Graka, etc. Wäre toll, wenn ihr Alternativen hin schreibt. So kann man sich keinen Eindruck machen, was denn eine "richtige" Grafikkarte wäre.


----------



## Birbus (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Nur dass das NT dann nicht mehr reicht mit dem Heizkraftwerk.



Klar deswegen läuft meine 290x auch an nem 450w netzteil und ich komm unter benchmark last knapp über 400w....
Die 390 braucht also mit sparsameren unterbau als mein alter i7 über 100w mehr? Interessant. ^^



SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Liebe Kritiker von Netzteil, Graka, etc. Wäre toll, wenn ihr Alternativen hin schreibt. So kann man sich keinen Eindruck machen, was denn eine "richtige" Grafikkarte wäre.



Eine R9 390 wäre in jeder Hinsicht eine bessere Wahl. AMD verbauen sie aber eher nicht da der durchschnittliche Fertig PC käufer nur nvidia kennt und was der Bauer nicht kennt ......
Ein Bequiet E10, Antec True Power Classic, Cooler Master v550s oder ähnliches wäre in der Preisklasse eigentlich minimum das Corsair VS ist einfach nicht gut, und das weiß Pcgh selbst ganz genau aber gewinnmaximierung und aufs Netzteil achtet ja eh keiner der Fertig PC käufer. Die übliche Taktik wie man sie von unseriösen shops kennt die nur auf Profit aus sind.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



frankreddien schrieb:


> Mit der Sapphire R9 390 wäre er richtig leise....auch unter last.



Nur blöd wenn die Rechner dadurch im Lager verstauben.


----------



## 100001 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Tolle Configs, FX 6300 mit einer 960


----------



## Venom89 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Noch einer der es nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## PR0PL4Y3R (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Gibt es dieses Angebot auch ohne Betriebssystem? Alle Dreamspark kunden kommen kostenlos an alle Betriebssysteme. Da lässt sich bestimmt noch was sparen, was einem Student ohne viel Geld immer gut tut


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Leider nein, Aktions-PCs gibt es immer nur mit OS.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Ich habe mich da jetzt einige Tage reingefuchst, aber bei RAM ist bei mir Schluss von wegen Timing und Frequenz. Also was ich gerade nicht kapiere, auf Alternate ist sowohl H170 Pro Mainboard als auch CPU i5-6500 für DDR4-2133 angegeben, aber das eingesetzte RAM ist DDR4-2400. Was ist denn da der Hintergrund oder Zusammenhang? Danke.
-Smoke


----------



## Nerenyo (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Hi,

also ich habe mir den PC bestellt und auch gestern erhalten und möchte einfach mal ein bisschen Feedback abgeben:
Also ich war auf der Suche nach einem PC mit dem ich die neuen Spiele und auch kommenden Spiele gut bewältigen kann, hierzu kommt aber noch das ich eine PS4 besitze und auf dieser eigentlich die Triple AAA Games zocke. Einen PC benötige ich eigtl. schon immer für wenige spezielle Games wie Anno, Eve, stellenweise WoW usw. Sprich mir geht es nicht darum Witcher 3 auf höchsten Einstellungen mit 60 fps zu haben oder ähnliches, daher hätte irgendein Monstersystem mit einer 980ti und einem i7 und was weiß ich noch alles einfach keinen Sinn gemacht.
Aber man muss sich einfach mal vor Augen führen: Dieses angebotene System ist alles andere als schwach. Was möchte man denn wirklich damit machen? Einfach nur spielen oder? Und dafür ist er meiner Meinung nach exzellent und diese kompletten High end Sachen werden meiner Meinung sowieso in 90% der Fälle gar nicht wirklich ausgereizt. Mein letzter PC war mal high end und daher hab ich da etwas Erfahrung und bei meinem Nutzerverhalten war das einfach zu viel.
Ich bin also casual PC Spieler sozusagen. Ich möchte etwas haben was mir geliefert wird dann stecke ich es ein und es funktioniert einfach.
Ist hier der Fall! Natürlich ist es viel zu früh für ein abschließendes Feedback, aber für einen Ersteindruck reicht es. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Verarbeitung und dem Versand. Ich habe den PC einfach eingesteckt und alles nötige installiert und er ist wirklich flüsterleise und bewältigt die bisher auferlegten Aufgaben ohne größere Anstrenungen. Einzig das vorinstallierte nvidia experience startete anfangs nicht und ich musste es deinstallieren und wieder installieren, dann war alles ok. So etwas sollte wohl aber niemandem Probleme bereiten.
Ich habe übrigens auch viel "Hetze" über das Netzteil gelesen stellenweise. Kann ich aber nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, da das Netzteil nicht wirklich schlecht abgeschnitten hat in Tests (hab mich durch google gewühlt)  und jetzt auch keinen "billigen" Eindruck macht.
Alles in allem würde ich den PC bisher weiterempfehlen und finde er ist von der Preis/Leistung her wirklich klasse!

Alle geschilderten Erfahrungen sind natürlich meine persönliche Meinung . Wollte ich nur nochmal erwähnen!


----------



## SmokeOnFire (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Danke Nerenyo für den Bericht. Schreib doch mal in 1-2 Wochen nochmal wies so läuft. Ich behalt den Thread in den Augen und bin echt interessiert, wie sich das Ding macht. Hast du ein paar FPS Zahlen zu ein paar Spielen wie sich das Ding so macht?
-Smoke


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



SmokeOnFire schrieb:


> Ich habe mich da jetzt einige Tage reingefuchst, aber bei RAM ist bei mir Schluss von wegen Timing und Frequenz. Also was ich gerade nicht kapiere, auf Alternate ist sowohl H170 Pro Mainboard als auch CPU i5-6500 für DDR4-2133 angegeben, aber das eingesetzte RAM ist DDR4-2400. Was ist denn da der Hintergrund oder Zusammenhang? Danke.
> -Smoke



Alternate hält sich nur an die Intel-Spezifikationen und darf den RAM eigentlich nur mit 2133 betreiben. Da Module mit 2133 aber nicht günstiger waren, haben wir uns dennoch für die besseren 2400er Module entschieden. User können so nach Bedarf selbst auf 2400 gehen - sofern man sich die paar Klicks im BIOS zutraut.



Nerenyo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe mir den PC bestellt und auch gestern erhalten und möchte einfach mal ein bisschen Feedback abgeben...



Vielen Dank für dein Erfahrungsbericht, freut mich zu hören, dass du mit dem PC so zufrieden bist


----------



## MKev (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Alternate hält sich nur an die Intel-Spezifikationen und darf den RAM eigentlich nur mit 2133 betreiben. Da Module mit 2133 aber nicht günstiger waren, haben wir uns dennoch für die besseren 2400er Module entschieden. User können so nach Bedarf selbst auf 2400 gehen - sofern man sich die paar Klicks im BIOS zutraut.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank für dein Erfahrungsbericht, freut mich zu hören, dass du mit dem PC so zufrieden bist





Hallo.

Auch ich bin von Preis Leistung überzeugt.
Der PC ist echt super und Liefert durchweg gute Performance.
Ich habe zwar einige Probleme mit dem PC seit dem ich den (Samstag) mein eigen nenne,
aber das was ich so sehe gerade in Spieleleistung ist mehr als Ausreichend. 
Mein Verdacht liegt bei meinen Problemen beim Netzteil. Aber lest selbst:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...it-pcgh-jubilaeums-pc-freeze.html#post7797345
Also ich würde hier vorweg ein anderes netzteil mit 550-600 Watt verbauen.
Und wenn möglich sollte ein Kingston HyperX DDR4-2400 rein der auf DDR4-2133 läuft oder gleich 16GB DDR4-2133 anstatt 8GB DDR-2400.


MfG, MKev


----------



## CrashStyle (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Servus zusammen,

Meine Freundin und ich sind sehr zufrieden mit den PC´s  Einzig die Caselüfter an der Front und hinten drehen nicht bzw. ab wann oder muss ich das im UEFI erst umstellen?

Grüße Christian

P.s. Temps




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerenyo (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Hi,

ich melde mich auch nochmal:
Also zu den angefragten FPS Zahlen: Ich bezeifel, dass ich da irgendwelche Spiele habe die in irgendeiner Weise relevant wären für dich . Aber ich hab den Firestorm Test im Benchmark gemacht und lag sogar über dem angegebenen Ergebnis von pcgh.
Zu den Gehäuselüftern folgendes: Man kann sie im BIOS einfach anschalten. Habe ich auch gemacht. Habe alle Lüfter auf leise gestellt. Durch den EZ mode von asus kann man bios schönerweise auch nicht wirklich was kaputt machen. Für mich als Laie ganz angenehm aufgebaut usw.
Warum die jetzt von Hause aus ausgestellt sind usw. kann ich nicht beantworten. Ich kenn mich da nicht sonderlich aus was perfekte Zirkulation angeht usw. Aber ich denke wenn man die alle mal auf leise stellt ist der PC halt geringfügig lauter (zur Abwechslung mal hörbar) aber kaputt wird man damit wohl nix machen und im schlimmsten Fall ist die Zirkulation einfach besser. Aber vllt. kann dazu noch jemand von pcgh oder alternate was sagen.

LG


----------



## CrashStyle (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Da hast du recht vllt. meldet sich ein PCGH Redaktuer dazu & und welche punkte man umstellen muss das der RAM seine 2400 macht!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Da ein H170-Board verbaut wird, liegt das Limit leider bei DDR4-2133. Nur mit dem Z170 ermöglicht Intel RAM-Overclocking. 
Das von Kingston für die vergangene RAM-Marktübersicht bereitgestellte DDR4-Kit HX424C15FBK4/16 konnte ich allerdings bei DDR3-2133 mit ziemlich schwarfen Timings stabil betreiben, nämlich mit den Timings 11-11-11-33. In bestimmten Fällen dürfte das ebenbürtig oder gar flotter als die Herstellervorgabe (DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35) sein.

Wer das ausprobieren mag, der findet die Einstellmöglichkeiten dafür im UEFI-Menü Ai Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control. Aggressive Werte wären z. B.:
- DRAM CAS# Latency --> 11 (alternativ 12; ist kaum langsamer, läuft aber mit den meisten DDR4-Kits)
- DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay --> 11 (alternativ 12; ist kaum langsamer, läuft aber mit den meisten DDR4-Kits)
- DRAM RAS# ACT Time --> 33
- DRAM Command Rate --> 1T

Aber bitte daran denken: Es ist NICHT von der Spezifikation gedeckt, NICHT in jedem Fall möglich und der PC  startet womöglich bis zu einem CMOS Reset erst einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## CrashStyle (3. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Da ein H170-Board verbaut wird, liegt das Limit leider bei DDR4-2133. Nur mit dem Z170 ermöglicht Intel RAM-Overclocking.
> Das von Kingston für die vergangene RAM-Marktübersicht bereitgestellte DDR4-Kit HX424C15FBK4/16 konnte ich allerdings bei DDR3-2133 mit ziemlich schwarfen Timings stabil betreiben, nämlich mit den Timings 11-11-11-33. In bestimmten Fällen dürfte das ebenbürtig oder gar flotter als die Herstellervorgabe (DDR4-2400 15-15-15-35) sein.
> 
> Wer das ausprobieren mag, der findet die Einstellmöglichkeiten dafür im UEFI-Menü Ai Tweaker/DRAM Timing Control. Aggressive Werte wären z. B.:
> ...



Hallo Stephan,

Mit den von dir angegebenen Ram Settings führ er hoch. Jetzt mal 15min memtest86+ laufen lassen oder ein bestimmten test in memtest?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Ich empfehle HCI Memtest, das instabile RAM-Einstellungen meist rasch entlarvt: MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows
Die kostenlose Version ist auf 2 GiByte limitiert, du müsstest das Programm also mehrfach starten. Achte im Task-Manager darauf, dass nicht der gesamte Arbeitsspeicher ausgelastet ist, da sonst auf die SSD/HDD ausgelagert wird. 4 Instanzen mit 1.700 MiByte (einfach die Zahl in das leere Feld eintragen und den Test starten) könnten zum Beispiel funktionieren, wenn Windows + andere Prozesse nicht deutlich über 1 GiByte liegen. Aber wie gesagt: Einfach im Windows Task-Manager nachsehen, wieviel Speicher verfügbar ist und die zu testende Menge bei HCI Memtest dementsprechend anpassen.
Dann einfach abwarten. Arbeitsspeicher, der auch nur eine Viertelstunde HCI Memtest ohne Fehlermeldung übersteht, dürfte nach meiner Erfahrung im Alltag keine Probleme machen. Wenn du gründlich testen willst, wartest du, bis jede Instanz einen Fortschritt von über 100 % anzeigt.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich empfehle HCI Memtest, das instabile RAM-Einstellungen meist rasch entlarvt: MemTest: RAM reliability tester for Windows
> Die kostenlose Version ist auf 2 GiByte limitiert, du müsstest das Programm also mehrfach starten. Achte im Task-Manager darauf, dass nicht der gesamte Arbeitsspeicher ausgelastet ist, da sonst auf die SSD/HDD ausgelagert wird. 4 Instanzen mit 1.700 MiByte (einfach die Zahl in das leere Feld eintragen und den Test starten) könnten zum Beispiel funktionieren, wenn Windows + andere Prozesse nicht deutlich über 1 GiByte liegen. Aber wie gesagt: Einfach im Windows Task-Manager nachsehen, wieviel Speicher verfügbar ist und die zu testende Menge bei HCI Memtest dementsprechend anpassen.
> Dann einfach abwarten. Arbeitsspeicher, der auch nur eine Viertelstunde HCI Memtest ohne Fehlermeldung übersteht, dürfte nach meiner Erfahrung im Alltag keine Probleme machen. Wenn du gründlich testen willst, wartest du, bis jede Instanz einen Fortschritt von über 100 % anzeigt.



4 Instanzen über 100% laufen gelassen also macht der RAM bei mir die Timings siehe Screen mit!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Das sieht sehr gut aus. Im Normalfall sollte die Einstellung auch im Alltag keine Probleme bereiten.


----------



## CrashStyle (4. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr gut aus. Im Normalfall sollte die Einstellung auch im Alltag keine Probleme bereiten.



Danke für die Tipps @Stephan! Werde melden wenn es sich ändert.


----------



## CrashStyle (12. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Bei Alternate gibt es mittlerweile Rev.B! Ist nur der Kühler anders bzw. warum so schnell eine neue Rev!?


----------



## CrashStyle (20. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

PC musste leider zur RMA zurück da meine 2 Bildschirme immer wieder ausgingen und nur ein neustart Abhilfe verschafft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Wir haben nur den Kühler vom Mugen PCGH auf den Brocken 2 PCGH geändert, sonst bleibt alles gleich.


----------



## Wolf2907 (28. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Hallo
Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit. 
Kann ich mir den PCGH-Jubiläums -Pc Limited Edition noch kaufen oder wurde er schon wieder aus dem Sortiement genommen. Ich frage, weil ich jedes mal wenn ich die Seite aufrufe leider feststellen muss das der Pc nicht mehr Verfügbar ist. Oder hat das nur etwas damit zu tun das der Kühler gewechselt wurde?
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts falsch verstanden, würde mich dennoch über jede Form einer Antwort freuen.
Grüße Wolf


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. November 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*

Hi Wolf,

der PC ist schon ausverkauft und war limitiert. Das aktuelle Sortiment an noch verfügbaren PCGH-PCs findest du hier: PCGH-PCs


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 120 Euro Preisvorteil: PCGH-Jubiläums-PC Limited Edition - Core i5-6500 und Asus STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC [Anzeige]*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> PC musste leider zur RMA zurück da meine 2 Bildschirme immer wieder ausgingen und nur ein neustart Abhilfe verschafft



Hier jetzt der Bericht von Alternate! Es waren 2 sachen Defekt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

